# White marquee with arrow circle in spot removal tool in Develop module



## stonediggs (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi I have been working in Lightroom 5 for about a 4 months now. I use the spot removal tool all the time and one day the white marquess with the arrow circle that lets you know where you are sampling from disappeared so I can't tell where it's sampling from. I was wonder how to put that back on. I don't even know how I took it off but would really like help on finding out how to to put it back on? 

Thank you I'd really appreciate it!!!
Blessings!!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Try pressing the H key (toggles between Hide/Show the circles).


----------



## stonediggs (Jun 18, 2014)

*Thank you a million*

OMG thank you so much Jim you're awesome. I kinda feel like an idiot now but you have saved me from frustration so I thank you for the help. This is an awesome forum. I shall refer this forum to the studioHEADS that would appreciate this. Blessings and thank you again. You just made my night. 

Doralynne



stonediggs said:


> Hi I have been working in Lightroom 5 for about a 4 months now. I use the spot removal tool all the time and one day the white marquess with the arrow circle that lets you know where you are sampling from disappeared so I can't tell where it's sampling from. I was wonder how to put that back on. I don't even know how I took it off but would really like help on finding out how to to put it back on?
> 
> Thank you I'd really appreciate it!!!
> Blessings!!


----------



## stonediggs (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm having problems with the spot removal marquee not showing on my subjects face but it shows on her clothes. I tried the H key but it still isn't showing up where I need it.


----------



## stonediggs (Mar 5, 2015)

It was working fine last night. I don't know what happened to it. Also my file information is not showing up when I am on a photo. It gives me a file name untitled with a #. What do I do to get the original file name to show?


----------

